
Why It's OK to 'Steal' Wi-Fi - nreece
http://blogs.computerworld.com/why_its_ok_to_steal_wi_fi
======
cpr
His argument breaks down pretty quickly. It might be fine to get on your
neighbor's open wifi network, but as soon as you start sharing his (logically
distinct) Internet connection, you're stealing.

It's no different than connecting a hose to someone's public spigot.

~~~
ConradHex
I guess one difference is most people pay for water by the gallon, but
internet is usually unlimited for a fixed fee.

